# DNR NAMES OUTDOORS-WOMAN PROGRAM COORDINATOR



## mchuber (Jan 17, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 8 MAR 00

CONTACT: Tim Roby, 517-373-6408

LANSING--Michigan Department of Natural Resources (DNR) Director K.L. Cool today announced that Lynn Marla has been named DNR Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW) Coordinator. Marla's appointment is effective immediately. In January, Director Cool elevated BOW activities within DNR to program status as part of the Department's reengineering to integrate the Office of Information and Education, the Office of Information Systems and Technology and the Office of Press Secretary into a new Office of Information Services. Marla will oversee BOW from her new position in Information Services.

Cool said Marla is highly respected throughout the Department, and has earned the support of agencies and associations affiliated with the BOW program. "Lynn is a consensus-builder and team player whose leadership role in this important program will help ensure its success," Cool said. "She recently formed a DNR BOW Advisory Committee to assist in further development of this program and it's essential outreach efforts; especially to enhance the BOW presence in southeast Michigan." Marla has fulfilled the duties of this position since 1994, when her former supervisor, Herbert Burns, Law Enforcement Chief, asked her to organize the very first BOW program in Michigan.

Following two successful pilot programs conducted for female DNR employees, the first public program was conducted in the fall of 1995. The following year, Marla recruited additional BOW Coordinators from outside the Department to help expand the program. She developed and sponsored leadership-training programs that resulted in a core group of leaders, which allowed the budding outreach program to continue at a time when Department funding was limited. Marla also has been successful in recruiting DNR staff to volunteer their time to teach outdoor sporting skills at BOW programs, and has frequently volunteered her own time to 
teach classes related to hunting with dogs, shotgun shooting and game care and preparation. In March 1999, Marla was transferred from Law Enforcement 
into the Office of Information and Education to work on the program full time.

Marla has represented Michigan at the International BOW Conferences over the past four years and has been a guest trainer at BOW programs in Alaska and Wisconsin. She has implemented International BOW guidelines into the Michigan program, and is the recognized contact for national sponsors of BOW. Through this relationship, she has been able to acquire gear and products for use in Michigan programs.

Marla is recognized in the sporting community not only as the Michigan BOW Coordinator, but also as a respected sportswoman. She has been involved in hunting and fishing her entire life, and as been an active member of Safari Club International, Ducks Unlimited, Pheasants Forever, the Izaak 
Walton League and the Nature Conservancy. ###


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Mchuber thanks for the info, Born


----------

